# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Accommodations in Provence

## ssdssi

We are planning for our 1st trip to Provence in April. We have been renting a villa in SBH for years and love it so much more than staying in a hotel. We are hoping to do the same this trip, but it is very difficult to be comfortable renting a place without recommendations. We want to stay near Avignon (maybe St. Remy) or Aix-en-Provence. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## JEK

WIMCO has villas in France. You may want to do some window shopping!

----------


## GayleR

Here's where we stayed and we adored it.
http://twurl.nl/8m304k

----------


## andynap

Gayle- that's not a complete url-

----------


## GayleR

Yeah it is...their server appears to be down...

----------


## GramChop

ssdssi...if i'm not mistaken, jacque, the gustaf bartender, has family in (or near) provence and they own a bed and breakfast.  you can probably reach him via the carl gustaf, if you're so inclined!

----------


## Toni

I'm going with a group of friends to stay here  Moulin de la Roque later this year. As you can see, it is very close to Avignon.

Even though I haven't been there yet, it comes highly recommended.  The owner's companion, Gabrielle, is an American and is the friend of a friend of mine.

It may be worth a try... Good luck in your search!

----------


## bto

Toni, what a fabulous looking place!  I read the description and it sounds lovely...If you haven't read A Year in Provence, you should before you go!

----------


## lmj

wow, great find Toni!  I had reserved at Riboto de Taven (very close by) for a week this June but this is very tempting.  For anyone else who is interested:  http://www.riboto-de-taven.fr/


Lynn

----------

